# [GCC] Probleme de compil gcc + all ebuild [Solved]

## maicroft

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

Voila depuis cet aprem , j'avoue franchement que je sais pas se que j'ai pu modifier j'ai ce msg d'erreur qui apparais dans la plus pars des ebuilds quand je veux les merge : 

 * gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting for /etc/env.d/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

J'ai essaye de bidouiller de tester des soluces trouver à gauche à droite mais rien n'y fait. J'ai donc décidé d'essayee de recompiler gcc et la voila ce que cela me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting for /etc/env.d/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/libiberty/fibheap.c: In function 'fibheap_union':
> ...

 

Quelqu'un à déjà eu ce sytle d'erreur ?

merci d'avance.Last edited by maicroft on Tue Apr 17, 2007 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JBen

Bonsoir,

Alors tout d'abord pour un probleme de compilation la premiere chose a faire en de joindre un 'emerge --info'

fait un

```
gcc-config --list-profiles
```

Note ton gcc sur ton crane (pas dans, sur, lol)

Puis effectue ca avec TON gcc, celui qui est ecrit sur ton crane, en remplacant i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1
```

Et reteste.

----------

## maicroft

Oki voila le result du emerge --info 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/server, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-hardened-r6 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

ensuite le gcc-config 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pegazus gcc # gcc-config --list-profiles
> 
>  * gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting for /etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1
> ...

 

et toujours la même erreur.

----------

## JBen

tout d'abord sync ton portage, peut etre que tu as perdu un profile :

```
emerge --sync
```

Ensuite regarde ca :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2

----------

## maicroft

mon portage est à jour , et mon profile est juste , d'ailleur j'avoue que je ne vois pas le rapporte entre mon profile et mon erreur gcc  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexis

t'as quoi dans /etc/env.d/gcc ? 

essaye à tout hasard de faire env-update && source /etc/profile

----------

## maicroft

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pegazus make.profile # ls -la /etc/env.d/gcc/
> 
> total 44
> ...

 

je viens de relancer en testant avec env-update , mais même erreur.

----------

## Alexis

cat /etc/env.d/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 

et : 

cat /etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

c'est marrant chez moi les trucs qui donnent des fichiers comme config-i686-pc-linux-gnu par ex, c'est des cross compilos. T'aurais pas changé ton chost ?

----------

## maicroft

Non pas changer de CHOST , en tous cas pas volontairement.

J'ai ce msg d'erreur qui apparais now : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pegazus etc # gcc-config -l
> 
>  * gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting for /etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1
> ...

 

result des cat 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pegazus etc # cat /etc/env.d/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 
> 
> PATH="/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pegazus etc # cat /etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1
> 
> PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"
> ...

 

----------

## Alexis

hmm je commence à sécher là; tes fichiers m'ont l'air bons, mais je comprends pas pourquoi t'as un compilo i386.

t'as quoi dans les fichiers /etc/env.d/gcc/config et /etc/env.d/gcc/config-i686-pc-linux-gnu

essaye ptet de changer de version de gcc-config (en ~arch, ou celle juste avant la tienne par ex.)

regarde ça aussi au cas où :

# cd /etc/env.d/

# grep 386 *

ou aussi : 

ls /etc/env.d/05gcc* -l

awk --version te dit quoi ? (je doute que ça soit ça, mais gcc-config s'en sert)

----------

## maicroft

Oui j'ai un gros fouilli dans mes fichiers , j'ai fais le ménage en suivant ce tuto : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

j'ai relance la compile sa à l'air de tenir et plus d'erreur en vue , je vais lancer un -e world pendant la nuit si sa tourne pour tous bien stabiliser.

Wait and see.

----------

## maicroft

Bon j'aii déjà plus d'erreur de profile , c'est déjà sa  :Smile: 

Mais gcc plante toujours et d'après le logue d'erreur c'est gawk qui merdouille .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gawk -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/opt-gather.awk /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/fortran/lang.opt /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/c.opt /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/common.opt /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.opt > tmp-optionlist
> 
> /bin/sh: line 1: 29989 Illegal instruction     gawk -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/opt-gather.awk /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/fortran/lang.opt /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/c.opt /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/common.opt /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.opt >tmp-optionlist
> ...

 

Donc je me dis reinstalle de gawk mais la 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3/work/gawk-3.1.5'
> 
> if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DDEFPATH="\".:/usr/share/awk\"" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGAWK -DLOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -I. -I. -I.     -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT array.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/array.Tpo" -c -o array.o array.c; \
> ...

 

Encore un plantage avec un msg d'erreur sur gawk , qui me conforte dans mon idee. Mais du coup je vois pas comment le reinstaller.

----------

## xhub

tu as un profile 2007.0 : est-tu sur que c'est stable ? Il me semble que non.

Je vois aussi que tu as un kernel hardened : c'est bien pour la sécurité, mais le mieux encore c'est de prendre un profile hardened. Comme ça tu es sur d'avoir toute ta toolchain en hardened (glibc et tout le tralala) et la ton serveur sera encore plus sécurisé. Mais là  pour l'instant ça sera un peu difficile avec le downgrade de glibc et de gcc à  faire.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/index.xml

----------

## maicroft

Je suis repasse en 2006.1. 

Je voulais passer en hardened mais effectivement downgrad glibc c'est chaud je sens que la machine redémarrera jamais.

----------

## CryoGen

tu pourrais peut-etre tenter avec le awk de busybox  :Wink: 

----------

## maicroft

je crois que j'ai résussi , à la version bourrin , fetch de l'ebuild awk et compile à la mano puis compile via emerge et sa à l'air de tourner , je lance un emerge binutils gcc et glibc et on va voir.

----------

## maicroft

Et voila après une nuit de compile tous c'est bien passé , le problème venait bien de awk , après une compilation comme explique sur le poste d'avant  tous à l'air de bien tourner. J'aimerai quand même bien comprendre comment mon awk est partis en sucette ......

CryoGen: pourrais-tu me dire quel soft tu utilises sur ton screenshot de desktop pour le monitoring de ta machine ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *maicroft wrote:*   

> CryoGen: pourrais-tu me dire quel soft tu utilises sur ton screenshot de desktop pour le monitoring de ta machine ?

 

Conky  :Wink: 

----------

## maicroft

Merci beaucoup à tous  :Smile: 

----------

